
TempleOS Benchmark: VMware, VirtualBox, QEMU - TempleOSV409
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adtj2YwiDhQ
======
StavrosK
TempleOS always blows me away, it's a project of such big scope that I'm very
impressed that a single person has managed to do all this.

~~~
kingnight
I'd love to see rational or even an explanation of how/why he imports graphics
inline with his source code for the game.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYBLxYEITo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYBLxYEITo)

Watching it fly by is throughout the code... I can't even imagine how it'd be
useful

~~~
corysama
Terry made a small comment about that here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4s7oss/templeo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4s7oss/templeos_flight_simulator_and_fps/d57d2jl?context=3)

~~~
StavrosK
tl;dr: Literate programming language.

------
partycoder
I knew another person who made his own operating system and programming
language once, his alias was timon37.

[http://sinix.sourceforge.net/](http://sinix.sourceforge.net/)
[http://sclang.sourceforge.net/](http://sclang.sourceforge.net/)

Videos for sclang can no longer be found, but believe me, the thing was
really, really interesting.

------
asimuvPR
Terry, please reply if you are reading:

What are your thoughts on tools? Any you might be planning on adding? TempleOS
includes some very interesting features such as the inline images on the
command line. Something that I wish was default in all OS.

Thank you.

------
dmd
It's really nice to see him coherent.

~~~
trynewideas
And as long as you stay away from his Twitter account, you can keep thinking
he's coherent.

~~~
ank_the_elder
Not sure why you got downvoted, as this is accurate. Lots of n-words there in
strange contexts... for instance:

"I juts gotta kill time until the tranquilizers wear-off. God is perfectly
just. the [n-word] doesn't know that."[sic]

